# another well pump



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

ok guys I'm an x city boy getting more and more calls for well pump replacement. newest problem is a 200 foot well with 2" galvanized pipe going to the pump. no way to get hevey equipment up there and the pump and pipe is too heavy to lift with 2 men. they make a clamp that would clamp onto the pipe and then try a farm jack to more it 3' at a time. I through a really high price at him and he went for it. so lookinfg for some ideas. thanks steve


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you a professional well driller? If not, then I would not touch it. What if you drop the whole thing to the bottom? How will you fish it out? No equipment, theres no way.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The pipe alone weighs 760 pounds + the water in it + the pump and wire = heavy equipment.

I wouldn't trust a farm jack. Once you take it off the pitless it could be GONE in a flash. 

I would pass this job on to a friend with a rig. Maybe they will return the favor.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

matt thanks for the weight of the pipe, no pitless adapter pipe come straight up then elbows to the tank. right now no water, would need to cut in a new road because it has grow over in the last 25 years. boy i'm having a had time walking away, still looking for ideas.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We use a pump puller. Its a electric motor with small tires that grip the pipe. Whewe do galvanized we use pipe renches to assist the puller.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

You should be thinking about how to cut in a road then, you try this without the correct equipment and one of two things will happen, you'll get lucky, or your gonna drop the pump.

Can you afford to drop that pump ? because that is what you need to be planning for.

I did some well work for a couple years in WI, taint no halfazzin it, some were shallow, some were not.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

hey bill I hoped you'd jump in. do you know where I could get one of those. maybe rent one? would it handle 2" pipe. thanks


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, ours does 1-1/2 and 2"

I dont know were you get them from any more as I got mine from a friend years ago.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think Bill is talking about this. http://pumppuller.com/

pic is model 1977


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup, very similar tough mine is an older type. Same principle though. No from experience, they will NOT lift 2" galvanized at 150 plus feet. We use 2 men with pipe wrench just above the tires so the pump wont go down.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

here is model 1950


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I could pull that pump with zero loss for several hundred dollars in materials.

My dad and I pulled many pumps with a few simple tools.

Pump Jack
Wooden Tripod
Metal plate with 2 holes in it (one for chain, one that slid over the pipe)
Hand operated winch
Pipe vise (insurance on pipe)
Second pipe vise on the really heavy pulls (1 1/4 and 1" jet pump a couple hundred feet deep. ok, the pump wasn't, but the pipe was.)
Pipe wrenches
Leather gloves
Pulley for the tripod

It can be done, and it can be done without losing it. Takes team work and a constant attention to detail with lots of redundancy.

We also rescued a few dropped pumps with this rig plus a few special jigs my dad built.

I am wondering if you have the proper permitting to pull pumps. Are you aware of all the regulations, etc. for this?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If theyare set on hdpe pipe I use a pickup truckand a rope.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> If theyare set on hdpe pipe I use a pickup truckand a rope.:thumbsup:


Been there, done that. Just cut a small piece and split it to fit on the rim of the well casing so you dont peel the pipe as it comes out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've pulled a few 1" galvo drops that were 100' deep with just 2 guys and 2 pipe wrenches. 2" at 200ft would be a little tricky...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How are those rubber tires going to grip the slimy pipe? I would think you would need something with steel wheels to grip the slimy pipe.



ILPlumber said:


> here is model 1950


----------

